# Weird food, can I prep it?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was just at the Pittsburgh Renaissance Festival, and I picked up some novelty jerky: ostrich, alligator, and wild boar. Pretty good.

Is jerky a good food prep? How long does jerky last, unrefrigerated?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It would depend on the ingredients, did they use nitrates? Is it vacuumed sealed? Does it have a best by date on it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't mean to prep the weird jerky. I meant beef jerky, in general, if were vacuum sealed in plastic. How long does it last? Many foods last long past their 'best used by' date.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can prep anything you want =it is your stash right?
I would say in a dry cool area a couple years.
I have eaten jerky I found in my hunting jackets that was still good a year later and that package was open a bit.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If its homemade jerky, not as long as store bought, they add so many chemicals to preserve it.jmo. Plus store bought have devices in place to measure moisture content, which the homeboy does not. I've ate some really dry homemade jerky that required a fair amount of spit to digest. Still has food value, just takes more to get it down. The Indians had no refrigeration and dried the daylights out of meat and fish. They understood, yes, you will chew for a good long time, but you can live on it. jmo.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every time a jerky discussion starts, invariably someone mentions pemmican.
It might as well be me this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You might as well chew shoe leather! Same with indian jerky. Ate some in the early 80's from in wyoming. Taste was good, better have good teeth. Really brittle stuff.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually pemmican is better/easier to eat as it has been beaten by stone into little morsels. Strips of beef or what not dried are tough to just to chew, my personal experience.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The simple fact is that canned food lasts longer than any other type of stored food.


----------

